# georgie boy



## soto (Aug 2, 2006)

I OWN A 1983-84 GEORGIE BOY EXCALIBUR  MOTORHOME   NEED INFO AS TO WHAT AND HOW EVERYTHING WORKS  I BELEIVE IT IS A 30-38 FOOT RIG  ANY COMMENTS WELCOME  THANK YOU  LEONARD  OAKLEY CALIFORNIA


----------



## Kirk (Aug 5, 2006)

RE: georgie boy



I suggest that a good place to start is to go to http://www.campingworld.com/browse/categories/index.cfm/Inside-Your-RV/Directories--Books/deptID=4:catID=28:src=brsqand get a copy of the book, "RV Owner's Handbook" to learn how things operate.


----------

